# knicks_offered_to_help_anucha_browne_



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...ffered_to_help_anucha_browne_san.html?ref=rss



> The Knicks attempted to muzzle former executive Anucha Browne Sanders in December 2005 by promising to help her land a high-paying job if she kept quiet about alleged sexual harassment by coach Isiah Thomas, the Daily News has learned.
> 
> But Browne Sanders, then one of the NBA's highest-ranking female executives, spurned the offer, which included a one-year Knicks consultancy gig at a salary of $300,000.
> 
> ...


and so begins the circus .

it looks to me like she was after money more than anything else .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

She may have been after the money, but MSG sure looks guilty by offering her a deal to keep her mouth close. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> She may have been after the money, but MSG sure looks guilty by offering her a deal to keep her mouth close. Two wrongs don't make a right.


no it doesn't , but i am pretty much going to have to side msg and dolan on this one , this to me is not a legit beef...I just dont believe her .

her complaints dont seem like the complaints someone who is being sexually harrassed would have,

zeke wanting a hug.

marbury calling her a name.

petty things like that are the things she is going to war with

everything else appears to strictly heresay.

her job seemingly was never in any kind of jeopardy or even hindered in any way from doing her job...in fact it seems like they were bending over backwards towards to the end to avoid any kind of real disharmony.

there are women who really dread coming to work that really put in hard positions , it doesn't really seem to be the case here . It looks like a small beef that Brown-Sanders is turning into a big beef because she thought she could get away with it. 

that being said I still think they will settle out of court for a figure significantly below that 5.95 mil. figure she originally came up with.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> She may have been after the money, but MSG sure looks guilty by offering her a deal to keep her mouth close. Two wrongs don't make a right.


That's James Dolan for you. Even if he knew everything was innocent and nothing happened, he'd still offer hush money to keep it out the media.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> no it doesn't , but i am pretty much going to have to side msg and dolan on this one , this to me is not a legit beef...I just dont believe her .
> 
> her complaints dont seem like the complaints someone who is being sexually harrassed would have,
> 
> ...


I'm not going to side with anyone until I hear the "evidence" at the trial. I also heard Isiah wanted to sleep with her, is Isiah _that _desperate? She does not seem to be his type. I just think if Dolan did offer her any money he should know better. His lawyers should have definitely told him not to do that because it makes you _look_ guilty. I'm in the sports entertainment field myself, and when allegations like that take place (which they do), an internal investigation is always handled, not hush money it just raises suspicions even if you're not guilty. Once again, when it comes to money Dolan loves to dish it out, I think I need a job there.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh please, she just wants the money and the attention. lol Isaiah can do much better then an ogre ugly *** "black whore" as stephon marbury allegedly said...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I'm not going to side with anyone until I hear the "evidence" at the trial. I also heard Isiah wanted to sleep with her, is Isiah _that _desperate? She does not seem to be his type.


Yeah, you'd think with his kind of money Isiah could do a lot better. Weren't you available that week? :bsmile:



USSKittyHawk said:


> I just think if Dolan did offer her any money he should know better. His lawyers should have definitely told him not to do that because it makes you _look_ guilty. I'm in the sports entertainment field myself, and when allegations like that take place (which they do), an internal investigation is always handled, not hush money it just raises suspicions even if you're not guilty. Once again, when it comes to money Dolan loves to dish it out, I think I need a job there.


You should make that your selling point during the interview. "I'll gladly accept the 300k consultancy gig." :bsmile:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Yeah, you'd think with his kind of money Isiah could do a lot better. Weren't you available that week? :bsmile:
> 
> 
> 
> You should make that your selling point during the interview. "I'll gladly accept the 300k consultancy gig." :bsmile:


:lol: I can't stand you ehmunro!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> :lol: I can't stand you ehmunro!


:whistling: :evil:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/12/s....html?_r=2&ref=sports&oref=slogin&oref=slogin




> Anucha Browne Sanders said she never knew what to expect when she dealt with Isiah Thomas in the two years they worked together. At the trial of her sexual-harassment lawsuit against Thomas, the Knicks’ president of basketball operations, she testified yesterday that he verbally abused her almost from the day they met, then switched to making sexual advances toward her.
> 
> Sanders, then the Knicks’ senior vice president of marketing, testified that Thomas resisted letting players participate in community events like one in February 2004 with Poland Spring “I was outside the locker room,” she testified, “and he came out, grabbed my arm and pulled me into the bike room and screamed, ‘We’re not doing any more of these events. I’m trying to win basketball games.’ ”





> She is seeking $9.6 million in damages for Thomas’s alleged harassment of her and for retaliation by the Garden; she was fired by Dolan after an in-house investigation found little or no corroboration for her claims.
> 
> She testified that she took her complaints about Thomas’s behavior to Steve Mills, the president of MSG Sports. Mills hired her in 2000, promoted her, authorized her raises and bonuses and signed off on glowing evaluations. But she said Mills did nothing to persuade Thomas to end his hostility to her. After relaying to Mills an episode of Thomas’s alleged verbal abuse, she said he responded, “Oh, Isiah’s got a different way.”
> 
> ...


people forget this guy was kissing Magic at the NBA Finals .

So basically now all MSG's top brass has to be crooked for Browne-Sanders to have legit claim since they didn't find much to back her claims , basically at this point its just who is lying , if Anucha's lawyers can put people on the stand who back up her claims vs. the people who are supposedly backing MSG's side of the story and let the jury say who is more believeable.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i still cant believe that isiah made "sexual advances" toward her










i can believe that he talked to her obscenely( like calling her a ***** etc.)....but sexual advancement no way

Isiah approves this post


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Wallace Matthews
> September 18, 2007
> 
> She was apparently barely competent at her stated job but supremely confident in her abilities. (Think Stephon Marbury). She was a lot better at covering her own behind than saving anyone else's (Think Isiah Thomas). And she continues to carry an air of entitlement that far outweighs her accomplishments (Think Jim Dolan).
> ...


a pretty good article i think .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> The irony is some of the non-related stuff is damaging P.R. - Isiah claiming in his deposition it's worse for a white man to call a black woman "a *****,'' and making a curious remark about the predominately white Knick season-ticket base. The Marbury affair from three years ago with a team public-relations intern who still works for the team, having her name come out, is unfortunate for both of them. Kathleen is good at her job and nice as can be.
> 
> For what it's worth, I wouldn't pin sexual harassment in its truest form on the Garden. Anucha, according to multiple sources across the years, was a very tough person with whom to work because of how driven she was. It seemed her ambition was to become the first women's GM in the NBA and probably saw Isiah derailing that goal.
> 
> ...


another tidbit.

http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2007/09/knicks_already.html


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> i still cant believe that isiah made "sexual advances" toward her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like the illegitimate lovechild of Dikembe Mutombo and George Foreman.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to say it looks like MSG is losing in the 1st half and won't be able to go on a run. After reading and watching some of the tibits in this trial, more and more I think Isiah Thomas is a total jerk.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

now that the prosecution rests , its now the defense's turn.



> BY JOHN VALENTI AND MATTHEW CHAYES
> 12:36 PM EDT, September 19, 2007
> 
> The president and chief operating officer of Madison Square Garden Sports, testifying in federal court Wednesday, contradicted claims by fired Garden executive Anucha Browne-Sanders that she had complained to him about sexual harassment and verbal abuse by embattled New York Knicks president and coach Isiah Thomas.
> ...



that mural thing is embarrassing...I would think a job requirement is to know the current roster at all times.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> NEW YORK — A Madison Square Garden executive who says New York Knicks coach Isiah Thomas showered her with profanities was unsparing in her own foul language to describe fellow executives, a former colleague testified Monday.
> 
> *John Cudmore, a senior vice president of finance, told a federal jury that the executive, Anucha Browne Sanders, on numerous occasions had referred to others with the f-word and even "*****," a word she says Thomas frequently hurled at her.*
> 
> ...


to me this pretty much seals it , you probably cant trust either dolan zeke or anucha but at some point you have to believe some1 it might as well be this guy .


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the media wants to turn this into a big thing but the only reason why i think it hasnt taken off is because it involves the owner.....

hes not going to fire himself or isiah so its really a lost cause.....at worst he'll just have to pay the 10 million to ms. browne and it will be over with....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/25/sports/basketball/25garden.html?_r=1&ref=sports&oref=slogin



> A former Knicks intern who had sex with Stephon Marbury in his truck outside a strip club in 2005 testified in federal court in Manhattan yesterday that she had not been drunk or coerced
> 
> Her story of having had consensual sex with Marbury on her birthday contradicted testimony by Anucha Browne Sanders, the former Knicks executive who is suing Coach Isiah Thomas and Madison Square Garden for sexual harassment.
> 
> ...


people who are supposed to help Anucha B-S's case are hurting it now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If this money grubbing "lady" gets 10mil Im going to be pretty pissed off, and it will probably just open the flood gates for others to try.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Late night reports indicate the jury will rule in her favor. They will more than likely finish up in the morning.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like MSG is losing this one, and badly too. Let's see how big the punitive damage is.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Looks like MSG is losing this one, and badly too. Let's see how big the punitive damage is.


over a 11 million dollars rewarded to browne. LOL


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> over a 11 million dollars rewarded to browne. LOL


How is this possible if she only filed for 10, and only MSG (not Thomas) was ordered to pay her? From what I hear (and correct me if I'm wrong Kitty) they found MSG liable, but not Thomas himself? What was that jury doing in there?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> How is this possible if she only filed for 10, and only MSG (not Thomas) was ordered to pay her? From what I hear (and correct me if I'm wrong Kitty) they found MSG liable, but not Thomas himself? What was that jury doing in there?





> A federal jury decided Madison Square Garden and its chairman must pay $11.6 million in damages to former New York Knicks executive Anucha Browne Sanders in her sexual harassment lawsuit.
> The jury, which decided MSG had committed harassment against Browne Sanders, found that the Garden owes $6 million for allowing a hostile work environment to exist and $2.6 million for retaliation. MSG chairman James Dolan owes $3 million.
> “What I did here, I did for every working woman in America,” said Browne Sanders, who came out of the courtroom beaming. “And that includes everyone who gets up and goes to work in the morning, everyone working in a corporate environment.”


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21088622/


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> How is this possible if she only filed for 10, and only MSG (not Thomas) was ordered to pay her? From what I hear (and correct me if I'm wrong Kitty) they found MSG liable, but not Thomas himself? What was that jury doing in there?


well apparently out of the 7 jurors, only one didnt feel isiah owed her for punitive damages, so he got away with that one, but they all agreed the garden owed her money............wahahah and Isiah comes out today saying he aint' guilty of anything and he's gonna appeal........dolan should've paid her when all this started, now he's gonna pay even more and if they stupidly appeal, drag this out even longer.....just take the loss like a man, clean house, go do sensitivity training for PR purposes and get over this.....start winning some games and people will forget, but that doesnt look like it'll happen anytime soon. Geez freakin 1st day and zach randoloph says he aint even in shape, eddy curry's still shellshocked from getting jacked.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

11.6 mil.

to say i think thats crazy would be an understatement.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> 11.6 mil.
> 
> to say i think thats crazy would be an understatement.


It appears you are a bit annoyed at the money she was awarded. You gotta love the jury in this case, Isiah can't pull a fast one on them with that cheesy grin. Sexual harrassment is a big and serious issue and it is a warning to other big organizations that don't take it seriously, you will pay if you don't.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> It appears you are a bit annoyed at the money she was awarded. You gotta love the jury in this case, Isiah can't pull a fast one on them with that cheesy grin. Sexual harrassment is a big and serious issue and it is a warning to other big organizations that don't take it seriously, you will pay if you don't.


i never considered her case credible , it seemed to me like extortion and while i dont deny Thomas may be a jerk in fact i think that is more than likely the case the idea of him coming on to anucha with that kiss on the cheek stuff when i've seen Zeke kiss every1 man , woman and child ....

i never read any testimony of any1 1st had corraborating any sexual harrassment ....just Thomas' jerkish nature.

i am more annoyed she won , the money amount is just salt on the wound.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i never considered her case credible , it seemed to me like extortion and while i dont deny Thomas may be a jerk in fact i think that is more than likely the case the idea of him coming on to anucha with that kiss on the cheek stuff when i've seen Zeke kiss every1 man , woman and child ....
> 
> i never read any testimony of any1 1st had corraborating any sexual harrassment ....just Thomas' jerkish nature.
> 
> i am more annoyed she won , the money amount is just salt on the wound.


Even though she won, she still may be unable to get another job with a big corporation again, because of the public nature events. I hope she spends that money wisely, after she pays off her lawyers of course.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Even though she won, she still may be unable to get another job with a big corporation again, because of the public nature events. I hope she spends that money wisely, after she pays off her lawyers of course.


thats her choice , she went out of her way to make this a public matter , in the end it worked out for her.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Even though she won, she still may be unable to get another job with a big corporation again, because of the public nature events. I hope she spends that money wisely, after she pays off her lawyers of course.



I believe she will get another job with a big organization ...

This is 2007, not when the establishment wasn’t accepting women at the executive level. Someone will hire her based on her skills and ability. I don’t think, based on what I’ve read about how MSG mis-managed their organization and mis-handled this matter that other organizations will penalize her. MSG showed their stupidity, I think other organizations will hire her in an HR or PR capacity to help keep them from doing any such stupid thing by sharing with them what her expectations were of management, how she would have handled her situation. She’d be very helping an organization to develop policies re: employee treatment.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I believe she will get another job with a big organization ...
> 
> This is 2007, not when the establishment wasn’t accepting women at the executive level. Someone will hire her based on her skills and ability. I don’t think, based on what I’ve read about how MSG mis-managed their organization and mis-handled this matter that other organizations will penalize her. MSG showed their stupidity, I think other organizations will hire her in an HR or PR capacity to help keep them from doing any such stupid thing by sharing with them what her expectations were of management, how she would have handled her situation. She’d be very helping an organization to develop policies re: employee treatment.


plus she comes out of this trial as the victim, in a year all this will blow over and half of us wont even remember her name


----------



## ToTheRack (Dec 15, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i never read any testimony of any1 1st had corraborating any sexual harrassment ....just Thomas' jerkish nature.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-isiah092107&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/09/18/nix.testimony/index.html


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Brown Sanders is obviously an enormous **** to have been treated the way she was. It's not like she's was the only woman in the Knicks organization, and from pictures of her, it isn't possible that she was the most physically attractive one, since she is a ogrelike abomination. Where are the other women suing the Knicks/MSG/whatever? If the organization employs more than 23 women, where's the class action suit? Sanders received the treatment she deserved based on the type of person that she is. Unfortunately the Knicks organization is inane, and didn't settle these claims pretrial. I commend Brown Sanders on suing them and getting an enormous windfall. Who actually cares where she works again? She's insignificant and shouldn't even remotely matter to an NBA fan. Plus, she used to work for IBM, so it's not she has to work for a sports team. And realistically, with that wad she's now rocking, she doesn't have to work at all.


----------

